
Why is goruby so much less developed than jruby? - andrewfromx
https://github.com/goruby/goruby
======
andrewfromx
i mean if you read
[https://github.com/jruby/jruby](https://github.com/jruby/jruby) 's README i
would think someone would have done that for golang by now no?

~~~
andymoe
You mean like this:
[https://github.com/grubby/grubby](https://github.com/grubby/grubby)

~~~
andrewfromx
i forked it and started making issues
[https://github.com/andrewarrow/grubby/issues](https://github.com/andrewarrow/grubby/issues)

~~~
andymoe
My friend Tim is excited.

